

Marissa Mayer shuffles Yahoo leadership team - zonotope
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/04/10/marissa-mayer-shuffles-yahoo-leadership-team/

======
jetskindo
This post is displayed twice on the homepage

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9360352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9360352)

